# The Amazing Race FINALE, 12/12/10



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Nat and Kat pull it off, Brook and Claire in second.

And Thomas and Jill's cab driver is somewhere in the L.A. area still saying "I have GPS".


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Nat and Kat pull it off, Brook and Claire in second.
> 
> And Thomas and Jill's cab driver is somewhere in the L.A. area still saying "I have GPS".


BWAHAHAHHAA!   GPS = Internet, doesn't it?

Karma's a b*tch, or maybe 4 of them  That's all I have to say.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

It all came down to cab drivers this time.


----------



## chronatog7 (Aug 26, 2004)

I just programmed my TOM TOM to have Google search.

"I have GPS!"



Spoiler



Looking forward to Unfinished business


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Again, Thomas was the least favorite player remaining in my book...I didn't really care one way or the other about Jill.

But they did get zapped by the cab driver. They should have either ditched the guy earlier, or did what Brook and Claire did, have the cabbie take them to a hotel. He could have found THAT with his GPS.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Two good things about Nat and Kat winning:

They were my favorite team.
We don't have to keep hearing about a potential "first all female team" every season. (It almost would have been worth it to me to see the all-girl teams lose again, that annoys me so much.)

Unfortunately, foreign cab drivers determined the winner, so it was a pretty lame finale. The first two tasks were far too simple; impossible to make a major mistake.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I was rooting for Brooke and Claire but I can accept Nat and Kat. And, if somebody was going to get hurt by a bad cab driver then I am glad it was Jill and Thomas, although i HATE when cab drivers can determine the outcome of a million dollar race.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, it was a lame finale. I understand that they probably don't have contestants drive themselves in the final destination cities for liability reasons, but that doesn't mean I have to like it. :down:

Jill and Thomas proved in this leg that they just weren't very good racers. Find a FedEx Office location or something similar, find a hotel...hell, there's an Apple Store in Pasadena too, for crying out loud! That cab driver seemed oddly protective about his cell phone, though, which limited their options somewhat. Which leads me to a question: can racers buy prepaid cell phones during the first leg and hold onto them to avoid that kind of fiasco in the final leg? Can they buy an unlocked GSM phone in their first foreign destination city and keep swapping in local SIMs as they travel? Or is this all against the rules?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

What's REALLY sad is that it was determined by foreign cabdrivers in AMERICA who can't understand English for crying out loud...how sad is that....:down: :down: :down:


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Which leads me to a question: can racers buy prepaid cell phones during the first leg and hold onto them to avoid that kind of fiasco in the final leg? Can they buy an unlocked GSM phone in their first foreign destination city and keep swapping in local SIMs as they travel? Or is this all against the rules?


Good question.

They're usually in a hurry to get to the airport in the first leg, so that wouldn't work unless they buy one in an airport shop.

I'm guessing there is some sort of rule against carrying your own phone, which would make that moot.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Brook and Clair's cab driver wasn't much better but they were smart enough to ask to be taken to a hotel where they could use the internet there, so I don't put it completely on getting a bad cab driver.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I was kinda amused by the racers expecting taxicab drivers to be carrying a smartphone. Is finding an internet cafe really that hard these days?

:up: Looking forward to next season...


Spoiler


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm not really looking forward to next season. Most of those teams I can't stand and certainly don't deserve another shot at a million.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

I'd say it was Thomas and Jill's fault more than it was the cab driver. There were plenty of cabs to choose from, they should have spent 10 seconds to make sure the driver spoke English. The doctors spent a few minutes interviewing drivers, and it paid off. Add to that the fact that they took way too long change plans once they were in the cab. Their delays were their own fault.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I really wish we'd get more real time information, I'd love to know how long some of these things really take.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm also looking forward to next season, and...



Spoiler



I'm not usually a fan of "all-star" seasons. I'm glad that if I saw right, I have at least three or four teams I can root for..not the least of which is Flight Time and Big Easy.

Heck, I'd have picketed CBS myself if the next season didn't feature them


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I also hate when taxi drivers determine the outcome in the final leg. I'd like to see them go exclusively to cities with good mass transit and configure the tasks in the final leg to be accessible either via mass transit or via race-provided transportation (like the helicopters in this leg).

Given that all three teams were at the Rose Bowl at the same time, I'm kind of surprised that none of the three teams were at Quixote Studios at the same time. As much as we fans of the race love it when the teams get real clues that have to be deciphered (rather than simply a set of directions), this episode shows how those types of clues can really suck the excitement and tension out of a race situation when one team figures it out quickly and another takes hours.


VegasVic said:


> I really wish we'd get more real time information, I'd love to know how long some of these things really take.


This.


Inundated said:


> I'm also looking forward to next season, and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The interesting thing is that several of the teams they showed in that montage are not on the next season of the race. It was like they were mixing in shots of those that are on the next season with shots of several teams from this season.

Edit: The supposed teams for next season are (remember that Season 11 was the first All-Star season):


Spoiler



*From Season 12:* Kynt and Vixen, Ron and Christina
*From Season 13:* None 
*From Season 14:* Amanda and Kris, Jaime and Cara, Kisha and Jen, Margie and Luke, Mel and Mike
*From Season 15:* Flight Time and Big Easy (Herb and Nate), Zev and Justin 
*From Season 16:* Jet and Cord
*From Season 17:* Gary and Mallory



Which doesn't include all the teams shown in the promo at the end of this episode.


> Teams shown in the promo include mother/son Margie and Luke, the Harlem Globetrotters Flight Time and Big Easy, dating Goths Kynt and Vyxin, father/son Mel and Mike, brothers/bull riders Cord and Jet, sisters/athletes LaKisha and Jennifer, poker players Maria and Tiffany, a capella singers Connor and Jonathan, father/daughter Gary and Mallory, father/son Michael and Kevin and home shopping hosts Brook and Claire, both from the most recent season.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

That's a shame. I would have no problem with Brook and Claire (Moreso than Gary and Mallory) and Tiffany and Maria. I did not become a regular watcher until season 15 so I won't know most of the teams.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I guess I can see how some people thought it was the cab drivers who determined the winner, but I'm not sure I'd agree.

First it was the team's own problem for none of them knowing Quixote. Knowing that would have allowed the driver to punch it into his GPS and they'd have been there. Me, I knew that and "7", didn't know Griffith Park, but it doesn't appear that was too important, unless there was more than one Quixote Studios.

Second it was up to them to figure out how to get the info if they didn't know it. None of the drivers knew it, so it was up to the teams to figure it out, which the doctors did. This wasn't like the times where the cab driver got lost. The drivers all took them where they wanted to go, once the racers figured it out. Blaming drivers for people who get in the cab before they know where they want to go doesn't seem fair. I will admit the "Internet?" "Yes, GPS" was pretty darn funny though.

I was very happy with the ending, the order being what I'd hoped for. Unlike other seasons though, there was no one I hated, which was good. I much prefer to cheer for people I like than against people I don't.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Idearat said:


> I guess I can see how some people thought it was the cab drivers who determined the winner, but I'm not sure I'd agree.
> 
> First it was the team's own problem for none of them knowing Quixote. Knowing that would have allowed the driver to punch it into his GPS and they'd have been there. Me, I knew that and "7", didn't know Griffith Park, but it doesn't appear that was too important, unless there was more than one Quixote Studios.


There were several locations for Quixote Studios. That's why the second clue was so important. They had to go to Quixote Studios Griffith Park.


Idearat said:


> Second it was up to them to figure out how to get the info if they didn't know it. None of the drivers knew it, so it was up to the teams to figure it out, which the doctors did. This wasn't like the times where the cab driver got lost. The drivers all took them where they wanted to go, once the racers figured it out. Blaming drivers for people who get in the cab before they know where they want to go doesn't seem fair. I will admit the "Internet?" "Yes, GPS" was pretty darn funny though.


Yes, I'll agree that Jill and Thomas are mostly to blame for their blunders in this episode. Once they realized they weren't going to get the info from the driver, they should have directed him to somewhere where they knew they could find internet access, like the others did. Just stopping at some run-down furniture store in the ghetto wasn't a good idea.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

I don't know how anyone can blame the cab drivers this time. The cab drivers didn't take anyone to the wrong place or get lost or say they knew where someplace was and didn't. It's not the cab drivers fault if the team couldn't tell them where to go.

Thomas and Jill should have told the cab driver to take them to an internet cafe or any hotel. They could have even went to a Starbucks, there is always someone in starbucks using a laptop who I'm sure would have looked up the information they needed for them. It was Thomas and Jill's fault that they couldn't figure out how to get the information they needed.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> There were several locations for Quixote Studios. That's why the second clue was so important. They had to go to Quixote Studios Griffith Park.


Indeed, one of the all-female teams (can't remember if it was Brook and Claire, or Nat and Kat) was getting this information via phone.



zuko3984 said:


> Thomas and Jill should have told the cab driver to take them to an internet cafe or any hotel. They could have even went to a Starbucks, there is always someone in starbucks using a laptop who I'm sure would have looked up the information they needed for them. It was Thomas and Jill's fault that they couldn't figure out how to get the information they needed.


Oh, I fully agree. I was just using the phrase "zapped" to refer to the fact at least one other team had more help from their cabbie...at least as far as being able to use the phone  And of course, Brook and Claire figured out how to get it on their own.

Thomas and Jill should have bailed on Mr. "I Have GPS" MUCH sooner. They stayed with him for a good while, at least. And they were in Los Angeles, which is a modern city with Internet access all over the place.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> The interesting thing is that several of the teams they showed in that montage are not on the next season of the race. It was like they were mixing in shots of those that are on the next season with shots of several teams from this season.


Curious - where are you getting the spoilered list? I don't think CBS has announced the teams, yet, and the promo could well have been their first "announcement".

I'm still cool with about four teams on your other list (though like my sometimes TCF Twin Maui, I'd like Brook and Claire instead ).

But half of 'em I don't remember!


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

http://vevmo.com/f70/amazing-race-18-unfinished-business-spoilers-5420/

This thread was mentioned before with a list of the upcoming teams. Also there are several reports of where the teams are showing up around the world. So don't read too far in if you want the destinations to be a surprise.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Inundated said:


> Indeed, one of the all-female teams (can't remember if it was Brook and Claire, or Nat and Kat) was getting this information via phone.


Nat and Kat called "information" (I don't know if it was 411 or what), and Brook and Claire went to a hotel and used their Business Center.

According to Google Maps (BTW, it was pretty good unintentional product placement for Google on this episode, probably better than most companies that pay for it), there are 5 Starbucks within 2 miles of the Rose Bowl. That would have been a much better option than just standing on the street yelling at people.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

mike_k said:


> The doctors spent a few minutes interviewing drivers, and it paid off.


What I thought was funny was that Nat and Kat were asking them all if they had an "iPhone", as if there was no other cell phone that could access the internet.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> It all came down to cab drivers this time.


It did, but it didn't. Nat and Kat tried multiple cabs at the airport, and found one that had someone that spoke English, and had a phone they could use.

The other two teams got in the first cabs they got to.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> What I thought was funny was that Nat and Kat were asking them all if they had an "iPhone", as if there was no other cell phone that could access the internet.


Maybe, but they did win. :up:


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

Did Thomas and Jill even get to the studio to do the roadblock?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Yay!!! The team I liked won. That usually doesn't happen.

My take on the cab driver is the same as the consensus here. I like the idea of "Take me to Starbucks". That would have probably worked.

I guess the producers just sent Jill & Thomas straight to the finish. If they had solved even the first question I think they would have shown that.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Idearat said:


> I guess I can see how some people thought it was the cab drivers who determined the winner, but I'm not sure I'd agree.
> 
> First it was the team's own problem for none of them knowing Quixote. Knowing that would have allowed the driver to punch it into his GPS and they'd have been there. Me, I knew that and "7", didn't know Griffith Park, but it doesn't appear that was too important, unless there was more than one Quixote Studios.
> 
> ...


Although Jill & Thomas share a lot of the blame for picking the wrong taxi and driver, the taxi driver had a significant impact in the order. Nat & Kat's driver allowed them to use his cell phone, Jill & Thomas' did not. It is not a conidence that Nat & Kat finished first because of that. Even Brooke & Claire had to take time to stop at a hotel. I doubt the race was ever that close at the end.

The producers really do need to find a way to eliminate the taxis in the final leg. It can and often does contribute significanty to the final standings.

I also felt the first challenge was almost usless (other than watching Nat freak out.) All it did was add a little bit of distance between the three teams.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I didn't mind the ending but every year inches closer to a "who can google the best" contest and I don't like that.

And yes, they should try to eliminate cab drivers in the final leg.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

ElJay said:


> Is finding an internet cafe really that hard these days?


I do not know of any internet cafes around here and probably would not have thought to ask for one specifically, but probably would have asked for the nearest library or hotel or Panera Bread.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't spell his name...but that Bob Eubanks really tried to stretch his 2 seconds of air time!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

laria said:


> I do not know of any internet cafes around here and probably would not have thought to ask for one specifically, but probably would have asked for the nearest library or hotel or Panera Bread.


Or coffee shop.

It would have been better if the racers weren't allowed to use their notes during the final matchup task. My memory doesn't serve me..was that the first time they could use other resources besides their memory? Eubanks went to bed sad cause he didn't contribute to the Kiss Count.

Also no psych out trash-talk during the bungie jump? Thomas should have been all over that.

I hope the montage was true as the next season racers.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Ment said:


> Also no psych out trash-talk during the bungie jump? Thomas should have been all over that.


They looked pretty far apart... I bet they couldn't hear each other.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I'm not really looking forward to next season. Most of those teams I can't stand and certainly don't deserve another shot at a million.


I'm not a big fan of these all star shows because, well they are not all stars! They are fan favorites or something like that, or what the producers think will cause the most friction. That said, there are a few teams that will be fun to watch again. I like it better when there are all new teams. I always feel that teams that already failed once should not get a second chance to win a million dollars.

I'm really looking more forward to the HD version. If any show screams HD, it's this one. My guess is they will be avoiding a lot of poor countries this go around and we'll see a lot of Western Europe, the Far East (Japan, S. Korea, perhaps China) and Australia. Places that have a decent HD presence, in case of malfunction of equipment.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mike_k said:


> I'd say it was Thomas and Jill's fault more than it was the cab driver. There were plenty of cabs to choose from, *they should have spent 10 seconds to make sure the driver spoke English.* The doctors spent a few minutes interviewing drivers, and it paid off. Add to that the fact that they took way too long change plans once they were in the cab. Their delays were their own fault.


Apparently you haven't taken a cab recently in any big city


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Now that I know who the teams are for next season I'm not as ticked off. When I saw Nick and Vicki in the preview clip I threw up in my mouth a little bit. Glad to see they are NOT on the next TAR.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I also hate when taxi drivers determine the outcome in the final leg. I'd like to see them go exclusively to cities with good mass transit and configure the tasks in the final leg to be accessible either via mass transit or via race-provided transportation (like the helicopters in this leg).
> 
> Given that all three teams were at the Rose Bowl at the same time, I'm kind of surprised that none of the three teams were at Quixote Studios at the same time. As much as we fans of the race love it when the teams get real clues that have to be deciphered (rather than simply a set of directions), this episode shows how those types of clues can really suck the excitement and tension out of a race situation when one team figures it out quickly and another takes hours.
> 
> ...


My guess is they were throwing a bit of a red herring with the teams. Are those teams confirmed or speculation still?



Spoiler



*From Season 17:* Gary and Mallory
Serioulsy, THAT'S the team they chose from this past season? They may have been one of the more boring teams this time around.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'd like to see a true all-star season with only past winners. But I guess that would be hard to do, many probably wouldn't be interested in doing it again. 

I agree that many of the upcoming teams are real head scratchers but we don't know the teams that were asked and said no.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

zuko3984 said:


> I don't know how anyone can blame the cab drivers this time. The cab drivers didn't take anyone to the wrong place or get lost or say they knew where someplace was and didn't. It's not the cab drivers fault if the team couldn't tell them where to go.
> 
> Thomas and Jill should have told the cab driver to take them to an internet cafe or any hotel. They could have even went to a Starbucks, there is always someone in starbucks using a laptop who I'm sure would have looked up the information they needed for them. It was Thomas and Jill's fault that they couldn't figure out how to get the information they needed.


To me the only part of the leg where you could blame the cab drivers is part where they took them to the finish line, but it turned out it didn't matter. If a cab driver took the wrong route or got lost, it could have turned out differently, but it didn't. I think, I would love that last section to be a foot race from the last task to the finish line. That would be the fairest way to go.

I'm sitting there screaming at the TV for the teams to go to a library or hotel or Best Buy. Anywhere there is a PC available. And I was also yelling that the GPS probably could have figured out some of the clues.

And boy does Bob Eubanks look old!!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I can't spell his name...but that Bob Eubanks really tried to stretch his 2 seconds of air time!


I just thought it was him being his goofy self.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

getbak said:


> Nat and Kat called "information" (I don't know if it was 411 or what), and Brook and Claire went to a hotel and used their Business Center.
> 
> According to Google Maps (BTW, it was pretty good unintentional product placement for Google on this episode, probably better than most companies that pay for it), *there are 5 Starbucks* within 2 miles of the Rose Bowl. That would have been a much better option than just standing on the street yelling at people.


Do Starbucks have PCs for customers to use? The ones here don't. But obviously they could have asked a customer if they could use theirs.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

One last BIH CBS:

[rant] So why does CBS INSIST on maintaining their 4 hour block during fall NFL season and screwing up the Sunday night schedule at least HALF the time? I just don't get it. I understand the popularity of some of these shows and CBS has traditionally shown 60 Minutes at 7 eastern, but I think, especially now that the NFL schedules their late games at 4:15 to give it up. I think Fox has the right idea by not scheduling anything until 8. Would it be a crime, during football season, to just schedule from 8 to 11? I bet the NFL game gets better ratings than at least one of their regular shows. I am just so tired of every week having to either watch CBS live or having to adjust my padding every week. Plus I have 2 9 o'clock shows already scheduled and invariably one gets bumped off my main DVR because of TAR padding. Would it be such a crime to say have 60 Minutes on at 8, TAR on at 9 and CSI: Miami (or Sheboygen, I have no idea which one it is), on at 10, and push Undercover boss to the spring or another night? I'm sure they have SOME poor performing show they could replace. [/end rant]


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> What's REALLY sad is that it was determined by foreign cabdrivers in AMERICA who can't understand English for crying out loud...how sad is that....:down: :down: :down:


The driver for Jill and Thomas seemed like an idiot. I've never had a cab driver anywhere in the U.S. who spoke so little English. Nonetheless, even in Russian, the words for "computer" and "telephone" (i.e., компьютер and телефон) are cognates and sound basically the same as in English so he should have been able to understand something more than was shown.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Do Starbucks have PCs for customers to use? The ones here don't. But obviously they could have asked a customer if they could use theirs.


No, but have you ever gone into a Starbucks where there weren't a few people on laptops taking advantage of the free WiFi?

In Los Angeles, do you think they would have had any problem finding people who would have been willing to help them once they saw the tv camera? It would have been better than going to a TV repair shop in a sketchy neighborhood like they did.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

getbak said:


> *No, but have you ever gone into a Starbucks where there weren't a few people on laptops taking advantage of the free WiFi?*
> 
> In Los Angeles, do you think they would have had any problem finding people who would have been willing to help them once they saw the tv camera? It would have been better than going to a TV repair shop in a sketchy neighborhood like they did.


I think that is less and less common as 3G/4G on cell phones becomes more common, wifi being more and more pervasive, and the security concerns of an open wifi network. That said, I do agree with you that there are unlimited ways that they could have gotten used of a computer or smartphone.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

That's why I said Panera!  Our Panera has 2 PCs in it... maybe that is not common, I don't know. But *someone* in Panera always has a laptop or a smartphone of some kind.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Curious - where are you getting the spoilered list? I don't think CBS has announced the teams, yet, and the promo could well have been their first "announcement".
> 
> I'm still cool with about four teams on your other list (though like my sometimes TCF Twin Maui, I'd like Brook and Claire instead ).
> 
> But half of 'em I don't remember!


I'm getting the information from RealityFanForum.com. There's tons of info there, but be careful, because they're not shy about posting spoilers. They've got whole threads dedicacted to the reports from people around the globe who have spotted the current group of racers at various locations.


loubob57 said:


> I guess the producers just sent Jill & Thomas straight to the finish. If they had solved even the first question I think they would have shown that.


I don't know about that. The shadows were significantly longer when Jill & Thomas arrived, and Phil talked about the problems they had. I don't think there would have been a significant time difference if Jill & Thomas had not had to find the studio and complete the last task. Remember, they were all at the Rose Bowl at the same time, so it really was only the final task that separated them.


Steveknj said:


> One last BIH CBS:
> 
> [rant] So why does CBS INSIST on maintaining their 4 hour block during fall NFL season and screwing up the Sunday night schedule at least HALF the time?
> <snip>
> [/end rant]


Go West, young man!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Go West, young man!


That was one thing I used to love when I lived in AZ and Cali. It was great watching those 10AM games and if I wasn't interested in the late game, still having the whole rest of the day to do stuff. And even the late game was over by 4PMish, so there was plenty of time to go out to dinner!!

On the other hand (in those days), I only got to see the Giants and the Yankees few times a year.....but, for one year, early in the 1980s, this avid NY Rangers fan got to see almost EVERY game (something I could not do living in Brooklyn without cable TV) since we had USA Network, which was then owned by Paramount, which was MSGs parent, and they ran all Rangers (and Knicks) home games. We also got WOR (later WWOR) as a superstation, which carried the majority of Rangers road games back then. THAT was cool  Of course now, we see all games.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ment said:


> ...It would have been better if the racers weren't allowed to use their notes during the final matchup task. My memory doesn't serve me..was that the first time they could use other resources besides their memory?....


Notes have been allowed on previous TARs...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Poor Microsoft, nobody said "I have to Bing for something."


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ment said:


> ...It would have been better if the racers weren't allowed to use their notes during the final matchup task. My memory doesn't serve me..was that the first time they could use other resources besides their memory?....


Notes have been allowed on previous TARs...


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I am very happy Nat & Kat won! I was rooting for them, although I also would have been OK with Brook & Claire.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Ruth said:


> I also would have been OK with Brook & Claire.





Spoiler



Looks like you can root for them again next season...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you can root for them again next season...


No reason to spoil that, since it was shown during this show. The part that needs to be spoiled is:


Spoiler



the fact that they're not actually on the next season, and the clip shown at the end of this episode was very misleading.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> What's REALLY sad is that it was determined by foreign cabdrivers in AMERICA who can't understand English for crying out loud...how sad is that....:down: :down: :down:


I thought it was perfect Karma, after Thomas made that crack about being able to put his Spanish skills to use! [Nelson]Ha-ha!!![/Nelson]



Idearat said:


> First it was the team's own problem for none of them knowing Quixote.


I was really amazed that none of the teams (even highly educated doctors) knew this clue.



Ruth said:


> I am very happy Nat & Kat won! I was rooting for them, although I also would have been OK with Brook & Claire.


Yup, that was how I felt too.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> No reason to spoil that, since it was shown during this show.


Some people are freaky about spoiling "previews of coming attractions."


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

the one thing that bugs me... 

they hopped into taxis after the rose bowl challenge, and there were a line of taxis waiting there... but really, there is NEVER a time taxis are hanging out at the rose bowl...EVER. 

so you know they were placed there by the producers... but it looked like there were a bunch of them, but they only needed 3. why not just give them cars to drive?

must be a reason they don't want the racers driving in LA. they let them drive in the craziness of london.. with all the oppositeness of driving.. but they won't let them drive in LA.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> the one thing that bugs me...
> 
> they hopped into taxis after the rose bowl challenge, and there were a line of taxis waiting there... but really, there is NEVER a time taxis are hanging out at the rose bowl...EVER.
> 
> ...


If any of the contestants had been from LA, they would have had a decided unfair advantage if they were driving themselves.

By making them take a taxi, and providing enough taxis that they could pick and choose, they made it more fair.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Poor Microsoft, nobody said "I have to Bing for something."


BAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And I also thought Bob Eubanks was streeeeeeeeeeeetching out his last 10 seconds of fame.  Dude, seriously, they're in a race, get on with it! 

SOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for Nat & Kat-they need the $$ to pay off their med school bills  and they were the best all-around team-never lost their cool, helped each other at every step, never got mad at each other...they deserved it! I guess I'll have to check out their "Early Show" appearance online since my local CBS affiliate pre-empted the Early Show to cover the massive 4 inches of snow we got here in Indianapolis!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Inundated said:


> And Thomas and Jill's cab driver is somewhere in the L.A. area still saying "I have GPS".


Did they even actually finish the whole leg? I'm not sure (they didn't show them doing the hat/location matching task).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

getbak said:


> Nat and Kat called "information" (I don't know if it was 411 or what), and Brook and Claire went to a hotel and used their Business Center.


From the responses, it seemed to me that they actually called a library information desk. At first the person said there were too many people waiting, but then said something like "I'll answer if it's quick".


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> must be a reason they don't want the racers driving in LA. they let them drive in the craziness of london.. with all the oppositeness of driving.. but they won't let them drive in LA.


Do they ever let the the teams drive on the final leg? I assume they force cabs/walking/public transportation on them so the teams won't be tempted to just hop in a car and floor it to win the $1mm, even though I assume there are rules in the game about obeying traffic laws.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

As far as team spoilers for next season, well, I won't believe any of 'em until CBS comes out with the official team list. And that promo had better not be right, as if Nick and Vicki show up on my screen again (particularly Nick) I may boycott the entire season. 

As far as the Googling goes, I would have asked for a hotel. They almost invariably have either "business centers" that would have taken little effort to use (even if you had to talk past the front desk), or have computers at the front desk.

I've never seen a computer in a Starbucks or Panera that wasn't a customer laptop, and going there, you run the risk that there won't be a laptop-toting customer at the time you're there. And don't the U.S. final legs usually come in on an early Sunday morning?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Inundated said:


> I've never seen a computer in a Starbucks or Panera that wasn't a customer laptop, and going there, you run the risk that there won't be a laptop-toting customer at the time you're there.


I've never seen one in Starbucks, but like I posted previously, our Panera has 2 PCs in it for public use, but I didn't realize that wasn't a standard Panera thing.

Apple and Google did get some nice free advertising in this episode.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

laria said:


> Apple and Google did get some nice free advertising in this episode.


heh...any time I get asked if I have an iPhone, I reply "no, I have something better...a Droid"


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> heh...any time I get asked if I have an iPhone, I reply "no, I have something better...a Droid"


I'll bet that nets you lots of blank stares.

Anyone else notice the iPads? Those are the first I've seen in a TV show.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> I'll bet that nets you lots of blank stares.
> 
> Anyone else notice the iPads? Those are the first I've seen in a TV show.


maybe in a reality show, but modern family did an early adoption episode a couple days before the release


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I didn't really care who won and was just hoping for an entertaining finale. Unfortunately, this wasn't very good. At no point given the docs lead and their excellent note taking was there any doubt that they'd win.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm surprised the docs could read their own writing....


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> Anyone else notice the iPads? Those are the first I've seen in a TV show.


I've seen iPads in lots of shows this season.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

laria said:


> I've seen iPads in lots of shows this season.


Heh, considering the whole extent of my prime time viewing this season consists of Survivor and Amazing Race, I guess I shouldn't be too surprised that I haven't seen any others.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> I'll bet that nets you lots of blank stares.
> 
> Anyone else notice the iPads? Those are the first I've seen in a TV show.


No. Where were they? I probably ignored it since I own one and have seen them on a few shows now.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> No. Where were they? I probably ignored it since I own one and have seen them on a few shows now.


They were the input devices for the memory challenge.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> must be a reason they don't want the racers driving in LA. they let them drive in the craziness of london.. with all the oppositeness of driving.. but they won't let them drive in LA.


I'm sure it's a liability thing. Can you imagine if two teams left the final task at the same time, both driving themselves, and were basically racing down LA streets for $1 million?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> They were the input devices for the memory challenge.


I though those were Galazy S tabs?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure it's a liability thing. Can you imagine if two teams left the final task at the same time, both driving themselves, and were basically racing down LA streets for $1 million?


I would LOVE it if they have to RUN for their $1 million...something that I recall them doing in one TAR (maybe 4-5 TARs ago)...they had to go on foot from one challenge to the other...


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Do the taxi drivers have to sign releases in order for the teams to use them? I'm trying to recall whether I've seen teams riding in taxis where they didn't show the driver.

If so, that could present an additional challenge if a team cannot find a taxi driver willing to sign a release.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Love the doctors, class acts all the way through. Especially cool for us as a family, as our 12 year old daughter is an insulin dependent diabetic, and Nat was an awesome example of not letting diabetes define her. I think diabetes was only mentioned once or twice during the whole season, and never as an excuse for anything that went wrong for them. Not only has Nat become an anesthesiologist, but also a member of the first all girl team to win TAR (which in my 12 yr. old's eyes is much cooler than being a doctor). Nat wrapped it up nicely at the end interview, we had high fives for our own diabetic in our family room that night.

Well done Nat and Kat, and thank you from this family.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Marc said:


> Do the taxi drivers have to sign releases in order for the teams to use them? I'm trying to recall whether I've seen teams riding in taxis where they didn't show the driver.
> 
> If so, that could present an additional challenge if a team cannot find a taxi driver willing to sign a release.


For this leg, I think the taxi drivers were arranged for in advance, so probably had already signed releases. As someone said, there wouldn't normally be that many taxis sitting and waiting at the Rose Bowl.

As for other legs, I have no idea.


----------



## blogan (Sep 16, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> the one thing that bugs me...
> 
> they hopped into taxis after the rose bowl challenge, and there were a line of taxis waiting there... but really, there is NEVER a time taxis are hanging out at the rose bowl...EVER.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about this too. Were the drivers picked specifically for their lack of communication skills and lack of a smart phone?


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> For this leg, I think the taxi drivers were arranged for in advance, so probably had already signed releases. As someone said, there wouldn't normally be that many taxis sitting and waiting at the Rose Bowl.
> 
> As for other legs, I have no idea.


I wonder if it was prearranged that whichever cab driver Thomas and Jill picked was supposed to play stupid and pretend not to understand words like computer and not let them use his phone...


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

mike_k said:


> I wonder if it was prearranged that whichever cab driver Thomas and Jill picked was supposed to play stupid and pretend not to understand words like computer and not let them use his phone...


If they didn't do that for Flo and Zack, why would they do it for Jill and Thomas?


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

Marc said:


> Do the taxi drivers have to sign releases in order for the teams to use them? I'm trying to recall whether I've seen teams riding in taxis where they didn't show the driver.
> 
> If so, that could present an additional challenge if a team cannot find a taxi driver willing to sign a release.


They've blurred cab driver's faces before.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> I'm surprised the docs could read their own writing....


Well done.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Cragmyre said:


> They've blurred cab driver's faces before.


Yes they have. But for the finale I wouldn't be surprised if they got all the taxi drivers at the Rose Bowl to sign a release *before* being selected by the racers.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Can you imagine if two teams left the final task at the same time, both driving themselves, and were basically racing down LA streets for $1 million?


It would be no different than all the people who go racing down L.A. streets for (what I presume is) much less of a prize.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

JETarpon said:


> If any of the contestants had been from LA, they would have had a decided unfair advantage if they were driving themselves.
> 
> By making them take a taxi, and providing enough taxis that they could pick and choose, they made it more fair.


anyone familiar with LA will have an advantage, taxi or no taxi... if i knew where to go, i would just tell the driver which way to go.



DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure it's a liability thing. Can you imagine if two teams left the final task at the same time, both driving themselves, and were basically racing down LA streets for $1 million?


this, i buy... 


JETarpon said:


> For this leg, I think the taxi drivers were arranged for in advance, so probably had already signed releases. As someone said, there wouldn't normally be that many taxis sitting and waiting at the Rose Bowl.
> 
> As for other legs, I have no idea.


let me clarify... there WOULDN'T BE ANY taxis sitting and waiting at the Rose Bowl... EVER. not even during game day.

it's interesting that they had way more taxis waiting than needed...


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I'm surprised the docs could read their own writing....


As a pharmacist, I can't believe I didn't make this joke! I bow to your superior humor!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> let me clarify... there WOULDN'T BE ANY taxis sitting and waiting at the Rose Bowl... EVER. not even during game day.
> 
> it's interesting that they had way more taxis waiting than needed...


I think the taxis were there because there are so few in LA. The only place to find a cab is at LAX, or around bars late at night. The producers probably called a lot of cabs so there would be options available to the contestants.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> No. Where were they? I probably ignored it since I own one and have seen them on a few shows now.


How do you know if someone has an iPad?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

robojerk said:


> I think the taxis were there because there are so few in LA. The only place to find a cab is at LAX, or around bars late at night. The producers probably called a lot of cabs so there would be options available to the contestants.


Which, again, goes to Nat & Kat winning not by luck of the draw, but by deliberately picking a good taxi.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

trainman said:


> It would be no different than all the people who go racing down L.A. streets for (what I presume is) much less of a prize.


But those instances are not under the insurance of a major Hollywood production studio and broadcast network. If idiot street racers want to race and put their own insurance on the line, that's up to them, but Van Munster and CBS know that if someone were to get hurt with the racers driving, the studio and the network would be named in the lawsuit, and they want to minimize that as much as possible.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Regina said:


> As a pharmacist, I can't believe I didn't make this joke! I bow to your superior humor!


Ha....thanks. I have friends who are docs, so I am an equal opportunity insulter


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Although I've always liked it as a final challenge, I think it's time to do away with the "what happened in what city" quiz at the end. Everybody's taking notes now (and if they're not they're idiots), and it's becoming the one challenge all race that they prepare in advance for.

-smak-


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure it's a liability thing. Can you imagine if two teams left the final task at the same time, both driving themselves, and were basically racing down LA streets for $1 million?


I'm trying to remember which season where one of the final three teams - Colin and Christie, perhaps? - implored a taxi driver to drive in the right gutter on a bridge heading into Dallas.

Just imagine if these people were driving in to the final pit stop THEMSELVES!



trainman said:


> It would be no different than all the people who go racing down L.A. streets for (what I presume is) much less of a prize.


Their prize in this case - avoiding jail time, a prize pretty much none of the "contestants" win. 



smak said:


> Although I've always liked it as a final challenge, I think it's time to do away with the "what happened in what city" quiz at the end. Everybody's taking notes now (and if they're not they're idiots), and it's becoming the one challenge all race that they prepare in advance for.


Agreed. Maybe they should have an entire season without stick-shift cars, and have those cars at the start of the final leg. Of course, not the final part of the leg. (See my first reply above!)


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

mike_k said:


> I wonder if it was prearranged that whichever cab driver Thomas and Jill picked was supposed to play stupid and pretend not to understand words like computer and not let them use his phone...


It was much worse than that. The producers wanted Nat & Kate to be in the running. So even though the "good" cab had shut it's door and was pulling away from the curb they intervened, getting the driver to open the door, letting Nat & Kate into the cab where the driver would loan his phone and knew the difference between GPS and Internet


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure it's a liability thing. Can you imagine if two teams left the final task at the same time, both driving themselves, and were basically racing down LA streets for $1 million?


They've driven in LA before but it was the start of a race. Remember the season where they started in the LA River basin and one team was eliminated before the race began? They drove to LAX.

There have been finals with foot races at the end. I think those were the best. There have also been several finals where there was a lot of foot travel within cities. Those were very good too.

I like the winners but this was a mediocre final with little drama.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> They've driven in LA before but it was the start of a race. Remember the season where they started in the LA River basin and one team was eliminated before the race began? They drove to LAX.
> 
> There have been finals with foot races at the end. I think those were the best. There have also been several finals where there was a lot of foot travel within cities. Those were very good too.
> 
> I like the winners but this was a mediocre final with little drama.


Yes, they almost always drive themselves to start the race, but I don't think they've ever driven themselves in the US on the final leg.


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

I wonder if the multiple taxis at the end were for the non-top-3 teams to jump into as soon as the top-3 teams were gone, so as to confuse any TAR spotters and to keep the cab drivers from spoiling the real top-3 finishers.

So as soon as Jill and Thomas left, several other teams come out from hiding and jump in cabs and get to the finish line.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I can finally chime in!

Man, I cannot believe Stephanie is in love with Chad. He's such a total a-hole. And she's got one of the prettiest faces I've ever seen.

Vickie really needs to dump Nick's ass. He's way too abusive. Too bad she doesn't have enough self esteem to realize it.

Congrats to Wallace and Gromit on the win, though!


----------

